# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [Entit-Association] Modle entit association - PV

## Mathis 30

Bonjour,
J'espere que vous allez bien 
J'ai un modle entit-association a laborer sur une socit de transports urbains qui gre des contrleurs, des infractions des usagers etc. La consigne se trouve dans le pdf ci-joint. 
Pourriez-vous me dire si mon modle semble juste ?
Si des volontaires sont prts  m'aiguiller dans mon travail, ce serait plus qu'apprciable!

----------


## escartefigue

Ce besoin (visiblement c'est un exercice dans le cadre d'une formation) est exactement le mme que celui de ce fil de discussion :

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11884820

Du coup, vous pouvez dj commencer par prendre en compte les diffrentes remarques et amliorations proposes dans l'autres sujet  :;):

----------


## Mathis 30

Merci pour votre rponse 
Il n'ya pas de suite sur l'autre discussion

----------


## escartefigue

dans l'autre discussion, mes rponses 22 et 24 n'ont pas t prises en compte, vous pouvez dj les appliquer  votre propre schma qui semble tre un copier-coller de celui de l'autre discussion.

----------


## Mathis 30

Merci pour votre rponse, j'ai deux question par rapport les 48h 
Est-ce que  je peux ajouter un sous typage avec PV ou paiement pour indiquer que si le PV est payer sous 48 h il y'a pas de relance ?

----------


## escartefigue

La spcialisation n'a d'intrt que si certains sous-types possdent des attributs spcifiques ou sont concerns par des associations spcifiques. Est-ce le cas ici ?

Dans la ngative, on ne crera pas de sous-type, par contre, on peut prvoir un attributs "dlai de paiement" du PV, et on prvoira un traitement qui fera des relances pour tous les PV qui n'ont pas de paiement et dont la date du PV augmente du dlai de paiement est suprieure  la date du jour.

----------

